# I'm lost



## kathyinmo (Jul 13, 2012)

I lost. I can't navigate here. Isn't there a "forum," button to click on somewhere? I don't see it, and I have no idea how I got here.


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

look at the top of the page it should say "todays posts' "new posts" my threads" "my replies" I always
hit todays posts when I want to see whats being talked about or hit home and it takes you to the general forum area is that what you mean?


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

I agree! I find the app version MUCH easier to use than the pc version.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm on PC and use either the "Home" button to view all the threads or the "Todays posts" to see all the posts I havent read.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

kathyinmo said:


> I lost. I can't navigate here. Isn't there a "forum," button to click on somewhere? I don't see it, and I have no idea how I got here.


Hello Kathy just got here myself!


----------



## TheGarryFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

kathyinmo said:


> I lost. I can't navigate here. Isn't there a "forum," button to click on somewhere? I don't see it, and I have no idea how I got here.


Hello Kathy! I'm here too.... I'm still learning this place, glad to see so many familiar names, I'm aka bargain on other locations but thought it was time to put our farm name out!


----------

